# Hello!!



## lalder (Aug 14, 2011)

Scary Greetings all!!

I am Lee Alder, long time yard haunter with a theatrical background.
This last year I finally automated my entire yard with Vixen and controlled it with my phone & iPad.

http://joeradio.net/Halloween/


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!

Remote control sounds fun!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Well hello and welcome! Nothing like good old animation for yard haunts to scare the crap out of people. Makes for more interesting haunt! It's great that you have a background in theater as well. You can add so much more to it! Will be great to hear and see what ideas you can add to the forum!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Lee!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, lalder!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome Lee!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Sure, it all looks nice, but we all know the true test for a haunter. How many people have wet their pants?


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and Welcome.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

